# Help!! Hot Spot Scabs!



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

If they are all scabbed and dry it sounds like they are healing. I would not rush removing the scabs from the skin, but once they become detached you can brush them out gently. It should take a few more days at most. There is no reason why you can't give him a bath, just make sure he's dried properly afterwards.


----------

